# MI Craigalist ECB



## richtee (Jan 19, 2008)

[email protected]
http://detroit.craigslist.org/for/543614632.html
Called on it..it is an ECB, almost new condition. Was hoping it was the SFB model. GREAT starter smoker! Might be had for less too!  $40 asking.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 19, 2008)

Ummmmmmmm, aren't they normally $38.00 new???


----------



## richtee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dunno... I got both mine for free   :{)


----------



## bassman (Jan 19, 2008)

The last time I looked at Lowes, they were in that range.  The electric one was only about $48.00.

                                            Keith


----------

